# Duplicator



## Wildecoyote (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone have or use a lathe duplicator?

I am just about to do another set of 4 table legs and i just know that it will be a pain to get them identical.
I have made my own do it yourself duplicator but i doubt that it will be as cool as a purpose made one.

Whats your thoughts chaps?

Wish me luck :huh:


----------



## Tom-The -Turner (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello Wildecoyote,

I worked for a Billiard Table maker for quite a few years and turned many table legs of different sizes using a simple semaphore jig. The jig's inexpensive semaphore components were purchased from a UK mail order company named Craft Supplies Limited, The Mill, Millers Dale, Buxton, Derbyshire. www.craftsupplies.co.uk.

You will need to devise a home-made jig to utilise the semaphores; you should be able to get an idea of the arrangement from the web site. Craft supplies is a good source of tools and materials in the uk.

Regards.


----------



## Wildecoyote (May 31, 2007)

Hi Tom TT, yup know them well and they know my bank details well too :laughing: 

I will have a look at thier web site and see whats a happening :thumbsup:


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

I've used the Vega duplicator 48" since 90. I very much recommend it.
Just make some projects with it and sell the work to pay for the duplicator.
jim


----------



## Wildecoyote (May 31, 2007)

I looked on the craft supplies site, but it seems they no longer do the duplicators.
I have seen another more proffesional piece of kit out there somewhere, i think its the same thing that Auld Norm used on the new yankee workshop. I will have another look about, cant go on like this :laughing:


----------

